# Do you like my work?



## Sean (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi all,
I know few people here know me - in real life, I am a lampworker - I melt glass rods and tubes in a flame to make stuff. I just entered a competition on facebook, and would love your vote if you like my work. There's loads of other lampworkers' work there too, so if you like theirs better, you can vote for that! The comp has just started, so loads more will be added in coming days. My name is Sean, and my piece is the gloriosa superba flower. Thanks for looking! 

LINK


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2014)

You don't appear to be a spammer, exactly. But this is a forum about orchids. You are probably in the wrong type of forum here.


----------



## Heather (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Sean, 

Interesting work. As Dot said, being that you registered here a while ago, we don't think you're a spammer, but it would be nice to see other orchid related participation, or at least an introduction or something in the Greetings forum. Good luck!


----------



## Sean (Aug 8, 2014)

Apologies - I didn't realise this forum was exclusive, and thought I had posted in a general discussion room. In fact the byline to the forum reads "Have a hobby besides orchid growing? Want to show us your critters? Post here", so I thought a) that would be ok, and b) people might be interested. As you say, I registered some time ago, and grow several species of orchid, but compared to most on here, my knowledge and collection are insignificant. Glass is what I am good at.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Sean, I would like to see your work but I won't click 
"LIKE" on a FB page to get to see it. Showing us your work this way makes it appear to be a scam to get more likes on a page. Why would I click the like button before I see something to like?
A better approach if you are sincere about why you joined SlipperTalk would be to post a direct link to your work here.
Otherwise don't be surprised if your post is seen as a scam to get "Likes".


----------



## Carkin (Aug 8, 2014)

I would love to see your work through a direct link too! Have you done any orchid inspired pieces?


----------



## Secundino (Aug 8, 2014)

I'd love to see something, too, but I am not goin to join facebook. Cn you show something here? Or a direct link to your photos somewhere else?
Thanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2014)

I agree with Lance. I'm not going to like something before I can see it.


----------

